# Due date is April 28th, anybody with similar who wants to buddy up?



## honeybeartee

Hello,
Got my bfp last Friday at 10dpo & estimated due date is April 28th.
Feeling like AF is going to start any second & it's making me a bit anxious. Anybody out there with a bfp that is due around the same time & wants to buddy up? Would love it!


----------



## Inoue

Hi ya :hi:. Im cautiously here, got my surprise BFP today (was wtt so very shocked!). My edd is 2nd May xxx


----------



## honeybeartee

Hi inoue, 
Congrats on your bfp:thumbup: you must be delighted & prob still a bit shocked I imagine. How are you feeling?


----------



## northern_me

We have an April due dates group under the Pregnancy Groups forum!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I haven't confirmed with my dr yet but based off my usual 32 day Cycles I would be Due May 6th.. I wonder if I ovulated early though so I won't know for sure until the 8 week ultrasound. Based off a 28 day Cycle it would be May 2nd.. sooo somewhere in that range haha


----------



## Lithodora

northern_me said:


> We have an April due dates group under the Pregnancy Groups forum!

I can't find this, this website is so big I find it tough to find things! Can you link me to it please?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

i don't have the link but if you go click on pregnancy forum, scroll down and click on groups and discussions and it one of the first threads :)

im due april 20th :) congrats ladies on your pregnancies :)


----------



## northern_me

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2210905-april-bunnies-2015-a-98.html#post33532355


----------



## honeybeartee

You ladies must have gotten your bfp fairly early. I got mine at 10dpo and had to take the test apart to see the very very faint line :haha:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

lol :haha: i actually took mines 5 days after i missed my period lol


----------



## honeybeartee

Congrats rainbow. Any symptoms yet? Is it your first?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you you too :) i have cramping on and off, increased hunger, sore breasts and fatigue and getting "wetter" down there. you?


----------



## honeybeartee

I have the same really, felt very little until today. AF would be due tomorrow & I've been quite crampy, wet, keep checking as if something has happened. My boobs have grown, easy to notice as they were fairly small to begin with :haha: 
I've had no appetite during my 2ww but today I can't seem to fill myself.


----------



## calm81

RainbowBaby13 said:


> i don't have the link but if you go click on pregnancy forum, scroll down and click on groups and discussions and it one of the first threads :)
> 
> im due april 20th :) congrats ladies on your pregnancies :)

I remember you from my TWW thread!!! I see you're PREGNANT! Congratulations, girlie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

honeybeartee said:


> I have the same really, felt very little until today. AF would be due tomorrow & I've been quite crampy, wet, keep checking as if something has happened. My boobs have grown, easy to notice as they were fairly small to begin with :haha:
> I've had no appetite during my 2ww but today I can't seem to fill myself.

:haha: lol I understand and I can relate to the the not being able to fill yourself part. I just want to eat everything lol



calm81 said:


> I remember you from my TWW thread!!! I see you're PREGNANT! Congratulations, girlie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

thank you so much!!!:) <3


----------



## Inoue

honeybeartee said:


> Hi inoue,
> Congrats on your bfp:thumbup: you must be delighted & prob still a bit shocked I imagine. How are you feeling?

Yeh, still quite shocked. Hubby is over the moon :). Just did an FRER and got two lines straight away :shock:. Im so busy with which work at the min, and two girls have just left for maternity :/. AF due sat so will wait till then before I properly celebrate :D. 

Congrats that everyone on there BFP xxxx


----------



## Lithodora

honeybeartee said:


> I have the same really, felt very little until today. AF would be due tomorrow & I've been quite crampy, wet, keep checking as if something has happened. My boobs have grown, easy to notice as they were fairly small to begin with :haha:
> I've had no appetite during my 2ww but today I can't seem to fill myself.

I am so crampy, ouch! I was starving all last week but it's gone now, barely eaten since I got bfp yesterday, mostly nerves for now I think :) 

my boobs seem to be the same size so far....they are big to begin with so am dreading them getting bigger!


----------



## honeybeartee

AF would be due today & still feeling crampy. I hadn't checked my temp for a few days but checked this morning and it has dropped. Was pretty gutted to see it, too afraid to get excited about this pregnancy just yet.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

honeybeartee said:


> Congrats rainbow. Any symptoms yet? Is it your first?

just realized I didn't even answer your question lol, this is my second pregnancy but my first ended in a chemical you?

also I wouldn't worry so much about the cramping. cramping is normal unless accompanied by bleeding or spotting or if your cramping is severe. I had a lot of cramping my 4th week. it wasn't constant just on and off and got them after moving after being still for a while or when I was doing a lot of walking. I still get them every once and a while. just everything stretching and uterus growing


----------



## honeybeartee

Thanks rainbow, the cramping is coming & going. Is quite mild compared to AF but i have back ache with it too. Was also sick tonight for the 1st time too. I was delighted. I take it as a good sign.
I have twin daughters, they will be 5 in oct. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lithodora

honeybeartee said:


> Thanks rainbow, the cramping is coming & going. Is quite mild compared to AF but i have back ache with it too. Was also sick tonight for the 1st time too. I was delighted. I take it as a good sign.
> I have twin daughters, they will be 5 in oct.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Another Irish person! :) That sounds promising with the cramps, and being sick already?? Were you sick that early with your daughters? I'm dreading nausea/vomiting, I really really hate it.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Does anyone know if there is a May group yet?


I went down to urgent care today because I knew they could get me in faster than my OB (plus I needed proof of pregnancy for insurance) and got it confirmed. I still do not have an official due date, but I do have my first OB visit a week from today. I should have an ultrasound about 4 weeks later if not sooner. In the mean time I am waiting for pregnancy test I bought online to come in (one of those clear blue tests with weeks estimator). This is the first time I have EVER tested before a missed period.


----------



## honeybeartee

Another Irish person! :) That sounds promising with the cramps said:

> Yup, sure am! Are you?
> I was sick before I even knew I was pregnant with my daughter. When I worked it out to date of conception, it all started 5/6 days after conception & just kept getting worse. The consultant told me that it's a good sign as it means it's a healthy baby, he may have been trying to comfort me but I took it & ran with it:haha:


----------



## honeybeartee

Sorry Sjdsmommy, I don't know about a May group. I got my bfp at 10dpo & it feels like the longest week of my life.


----------



## SJDsMommy

honeybeartee said:


> Sorry Sjdsmommy, I don't know about a May group. I got my bfp at 10dpo & it feels like the longest week of my life.

I know how you feel, I got mine at 7 dpo by my calculations but something seems off. I really just want that dating ultrasound so I can have a definite due date! haha. I keep seeing signs for blue or boys.. but my gut says this baby is girl. We'll see! I was right with my other two :)


----------



## honeybeartee

I read the other day how hcg hormone rises quicker if you are pregnant with a girl & can show up quicker on a hpt so maybe you are right :winkwink:


----------



## SJDsMommy

honeybeartee said:


> I read the other day how hcg hormone rises quicker if you are pregnant with a girl & can show up quicker on a hpt so maybe you are right :winkwink:


Maybe! My 2nd was a girl.. honestly I have one of each so I'm happy either way but I do hope its a girl, I would love for my daughter to have a sister :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know this is still really early on for all of us, but has anyone thought of baby names yet? The only things have have been popping into my head since I found out are Liam for a boy and Cora for a girl.


----------



## honeybeartee

I don't mind if it's a boy or girl. My husband would love a son but neither of us are that bothered either way. If it's a boy he'll be called frankie. We have had a few girls names floating around but so far Sophia seems to be brought up the most.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sophia is very popular right now.


----------



## honeybeartee

Is it, I don't want anything that is too popular & there will be a few of when they start school. We sort of like Abigail & katelynn too. Oh it's so hard


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its a cute name but I personally know 4 sophias under the age of 2.. lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm sure you'll find a perfect name, whatever it may be :)


----------



## honeybeartee

Oh crikey! That is a Lot. What country are you in?


----------



## SJDsMommy

The U.S. so maybe not as popular where you are


----------



## honeybeartee

I'll look in to it more, we thought about letting our daughters choose but it would end up being called Snow White or rapunzel! :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

HAHA!! Thats too cute! If my daughter chose it would be Anna or Elsa I'm sure. She'll be 2 in October and is a BIG frozen fan.


----------



## honeybeartee

Oh that is so true! Never even considered that. It would definitely be elsa, they have a cousin called Anna so it's too close. I have to say though I love frozen myself never mind the kids. I listen to the soundtrack in the car & the kids aren't even with me.:blush:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha! Love it!


----------



## Lithodora

honeybeartee said:


> Another Irish person! :) That sounds promising with the cramps said:
> 
> Yup, sure am! Are you?
> I was sick before I even knew I was pregnant with my daughter. When I worked it out to date of conception, it all started 5/6 days after conception & just kept getting worse. The consultant told me that it's a good sign as it means it's a healthy baby, he may have been trying to comfort me but I took it & ran with it:haha:
> 
> Yep I'm from Munster too :) Small world lol. I'm not nauseous or sick at all in terms of pregnancy, but I feel distinctly pukey because of the shock of this happening so quick! I was fine most of yesterday, today I'm just going over and over it in my head and freaking out. Really bad morning sickness runs in my family, dreading it :(
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I know this is still really early on for all of us, but has anyone thought of baby names yet? The only things have have been popping into my head since I found out are Liam for a boy and Cora for a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> No harm being prepared! I love the name Cora!
> 
> 
> 
> honeybeartee said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind if it's a boy or girl. My husband would love a son but neither of us are that bothered either way. If it's a boy he'll be called frankie. We have had a few girls names floating around but so far Sophia seems to be brought up the most.Click to expand...
> 
> I know two Sophias born in our neighbourhood in the last few months, beautiful name, but getting very popular, same with Sophie.Click to expand...


----------



## honeybeartee

A small world indeed lithodora, what county are you in?
Don't dread the sickness, it isn't pleasant but I had hyperemisis & I can still say it's all worth it.
How long were you ttc? It prob won't hit home till you have your first scan.
I've gone off the name sophia now. I've moved on to Abigail.... For now.. :haha:


----------



## Lithodora

I live in Westmeath, kinda, on the border. I'm not someone who copes well with nausea, I can handle migraines, burning pains, injuries, but not puking! 

We were trying for one month, August, then we were going to leave it until next year :blush:


----------



## honeybeartee

Haha that really was quick, well done  good for you. TTC is stressful & frustrating. This was our 3rd month this time round. 2nd month of using AC & 1st month of temping. Didn't expect it to happen so quickly either. Feels too good to be true. How does you OH feel about it happening so fast?
I'm in cork but from Clare


----------



## Lithodora

I used to live in Cork, lovely place, shame about the accent :) Some of my best friends are living there. It's great having someone in the same time zone on here!

he's doing fine with it I think. He was not remotely keen on the idea of ttc to begin with, but then, neither was I, fear of the unknown when youre happy with your life how it is. We just got married a few months ago. When we got bfp a few days ago he thought it was just hilarious, we dtd 3 times in early August, that was it! He was away for work after that and I was away too so he thought it was just so funny, watching me freak out saying what have we done. Yesterday he started to make suggestions, plan things, and keeps asking am I ok when I wince at cramps and stuff. He feels sorry for me in a nice way, said that he understands completely why Im freaked out, it's me going through, he's just a bystander for now.

sorry about the essay, it's all so surreal! That's great for you that it only took 3 months. Have you been to the doctor yet? I'm trying to decide when to go.

A friend of mine was ttc over 18 months and luckily got her bfp recently, she is going to be pissed when I tell her about this, she is the type that will get mad at me for it being so easy (if it all works out). Oops, lol :happydance:


----------



## honeybeartee

Haha! She so will, it'll make it easier that she for her bfp too though, if she was still ttc I think she'd be secretly devastated, nice you have someone to go through it with. 
It only takes one time to make a baby :winkwink: I don't ovulate on a regular basis, this month I literally felt the egg come out, I was in so much pain, took painkillers & said to DH we need to go upstairs, no romance about it AT ALL!!:haha:
I'm not gonna go to the doctor for another 2 weeks I think. I'll prob do about another half dozen tests to make sure it's actually real first. :blush:


----------



## Lithodora

The joy of cheap tests! :) Thats amazing to get such distinct ovulation pains.

I would've died telling her if she was still ttc, she actually never told me they were trying that long, but I know her so well I know what was going on, she's like an open book with feelings written all over her. Funnily though last week lots of friends were making jibes about me joining them some day, little did any of us know it had already happened! 

Yeah I think I'll wait another fortnight to go to gp.


----------



## honeybeartee

Dunnes, 2 for 1.49, I've been keeping them in business! :haha:

Do you have health insuranve? Have you thought if you are gonna go private or public? I had my girls in England & I have no idea how things work over here.


----------



## Lithodora

I got 3 strip tests for 2euro in a euro shop!

we have health insurance, going public though. A relative went private, paid thousands of euro, and all she really got was extra scans, ended up on a public ward and stuff. Private isn't covered on my policy so I wouldn't bother paying for it, public will be grand!

We're not much use to each other for advice on how it works in Ireland so lol :) doctor refers me to hospital here, that's all I know! And the nearest hospital to me do scans at 12 and 20 weeks, and is apparently a good hospital overall.


----------



## honeybeartee

I'm gonna do the same. I haven't heard much positive feedback about going private. CUMH will be my local hospital & think that's meant to be good.
Are you gonna find out the sex?:shrug:


----------



## Lithodora

Oh my cousin had a baby in CUMH earlier this summer and by all accounts it was great. Her baby was in icu for a week and everyone was great and very helpful to her there.

Yes we'd find out the sex, I'd like to know! Will you?


----------



## honeybeartee

That's good to know. My friend had her baby there 2weeks ago & had no complaints either. 
We won't find out, we did with the twins but I had the need to be super organised with them & this time I want a surprise. DH is going crazy over it. He can't stand not knowing, think that's part of the appeal for not finding out! :haha::tease:


----------



## Lithodora

No I couldn't deal with not knowing! I hate surprises...which is ironic at the moment lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I can't stand not knowing either! I paid for private gender scans at 15 weeks and 6 days for both of my kids. I will do the same (between 15 and 16 weeks) for this baby as well unless my dr schedules me for one for some reason before the 18-20 week routine anatomy scan. My dr does routine scans at 8 weeks for dating, 20 week for anatomy and 30 weeks for growth and presentation. There is also an optional NT scan at 12/13 weeks if you want it.

I don't know how I managed to hold off buying things for my son, but I didn't buy anything until right after that gender scan. With my daughter I was already buying pink before then. I just knew. (I knew my first was a boy as well). My husband thought I was crazy for buying clothes and stuff before knowing for sure (he was fine with the diapers and little things like that though) but I told him if for whatever reason my mothers instinct was wrong, there were 4 other pregnant women at the time all due within a month and a half of me. SOMEONE was going to use it if not us! 

I'm getting the urge to buy stuff now too. We don't have the space for anything though.. Thankfully we are planning on buying a new home early next year (around the time baby is due) Most of the stuff in our closets are for things for Christmas lol so I will REALLY be stocking up once all the toys and what not can come out of the closets.

I gave all our baby stuff to my sister in law who had her daughter in may of this year, she's out of state now so I'm going to have to buy everything all over again! haha. I do plan on having a diaper party or something later on (probably not a full blown baby shower as this will be my 3rd kid but I do want to do something!)


----------



## Lithodora

I am going to have a battle on my hands about a baby shower with hubby's family. We don't really do baby showers here, it's really really new, and I personally don't like them, especially as almost none of my friends or family would be able to make it even if I did want one, as they all live far away. Hubby's family throw 1-2 baby showers for each recent pregnancy, how can they need 2??!! There was a similar kerfuffle when I didn't want a hen party, stood my ground with that one :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I love baby showers! Personally I'll take all the help I can get! Kids are expensive! haha


----------



## Lithodora

It's just not really done here, any of my friends with kids didn't have baby showers or were almost forced into it. We usually do buy useful gifts for expectant parents, we just give them when the baby is born (or beforehand if it's something they have asked for and need to get ready like car seat, furniture, etc) or at the christening. It's difficult to then fit baby showers into that culture because people often feel that they have to get something else when the baby is born/christened, rather than coming empty handed. I guarantee we would get just as many generous gifts from family and friends without a baby shower, and I wouldn't have to sit through the hell that I find baby showers to be! They're just still seen as quite grabby here, it's very much not our culture and never happened traditionally. It's a bit of a "you made it so you pay for it!" kinda attitude :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Funny how much cultures differ!


----------



## flagrl

im due may 5th if that counts, april 30th will be my birthday so maybe ill get a birthday baby


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I definitely couldn't be team yellow my whole pregnancy. Lol marking the days until my gender scan so I can finally know what I'm having and I also would like to be prepared with clothes and such. Also I love baby showers just like sdjsmommy said , ill take all the help I can get but I do understand every culture is different:)

@flagrl my due date is April 22 and my bday is may 1st :) definitely am looking fwd to my early bday present :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

We have so many april and May birthdays in the family! My niece on the 21st of April, my other niece on the 22nd. A family friend (practically another brother for me) on the 29th, my grandpa on the 30th, then in May theres my niece on the 12th, my mom and aunt (not twins but they were born 3 years apart on the same day) on the 16th (plus mothers day in the US is right before then) and hubbys cousin on the 17th I also have a nephew and an uncle on the 24th.. soooo May is packed! haha. Really hoping the baby gets her (or his) own day..


----------



## honeybeartee

Congrats flagrl on your pregnancy. How are you feeling?

Wow Sjdsmommy, that is A LOT of birthdays around your due date. Sounds like an expensive month. 
My due day is my hubby's birthday. I doubt very much it will be born on the day but who knows  will still be nice birthday present for him.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

not sure if this has already been talked about but does anyone has a inkling of what they are having or how many they are having? I have a feeling im pregnant with twins, and if im not, I just feel like im having a girl lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I feel the EXACT same way as you!

I knew my first was a boy and I knew my 2nd was a girl... this time around I keep seeing signs for blue and boy but I don't think so and then part of me is afraid it might be twins because I have NEVER gotten a positive test before missing my period and this time around I was only about 7 dpo by my count... but there is a VERY small chance it could have happened last month and what I thought was a period wasn't.. it was shorter but normal flow so idk.. my gut is screaming its another girl. even my 3 year old is referring to the baby as she.. Crossing my fingers I'm right this time too but we will know in a couple months!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Also, I had ordered a clear blue digital test with weeks estimator online.. thats finally coming in today, tracking says its out for delivery so just waiting on the mail man to come by! I only got this test because I wanted a better idea of how far along I am.


----------



## honeybeartee

I have no idea whatsoever, we have twin girls already & I know my DH would love a boy but the fact I got such an early BFP makes me think it's another girl. I don't think this time it's twins though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I didn't get a BFP with my daughter until 3 days after my missed period but you never know.. if its true I'll be happy too because I'm hoping for another girl myself haha.

So I think I ovulated 3-4 days (maybe even more) sooner than I originally thought this time (I thought ovulation should have been on the 12th..) but I took the weeks estimator test and it says conception was between 2 and 3 weeks ago. I am even more anxious now to go to the dr and get beta levels and I'm even more anxious to get an accurate due date. But I used a due date calculator and used the 9th as a date of conception (since two weeks ago would have been the 9th) going by that and my last period, my due date would be the 2nd of may (or one week before that if I'm 3 weeks..) My water broke with my daughter at night at 39 weeks and 3 days, she was born at 1:57 am the next morning. (my active labors are around 5 1/2 hours total) so If I had to guess ar a birthday? I'd say April 27th :)


----------



## honeybeartee

Hiya ladies, how are you all feeling? Anybody have any symptoms yet?
I'm 5 weeks today and have started feeling it a little. Making an appointment today to go to the doctor next week.


----------



## Lithodora

I'm just at the 5 week point now too, still no symptoms other than the very smallest bit of cramping once or twice a day. I'm going to go to the doctor next week too I think. I'm not fussed on going to the gp soon at all, but ideally I would want the 12 week scan as soon as possible in October as I have friends and family coming to stay mid/late that month and I don't want to tell them before the scan shows everything is alright so waiting until 14 weeks would be awkward. So I suppose the sooner I go the better, and start the process.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think I am about 4 weeks 3 days right now. I have a dr appointment tomorrow for all the blood work and pap smear (bleh!) and HOPEFULLY I will get a date for my first ultrasound which should be next month. Its a good thing they called to confirm, the lady who set up the appointment told me 8:45 but its actually at 8:00. Looks like I'm waking up early tomorrow! Its a 15 minute drive and I have to be there early to fill out paper work of course.. Hopefully my kids behave! haha Well I know my son will but my daughter is a handful.. but their dad has an appointment too.


----------



## honeybeartee

Goodluck Sjdsmommy, I hope the appointment goes well for you. Is it standard that they do a smear on pregnant women over there? I don't think that's the norm here but I need to inquire as I am due my smear. 
My appointment is for next Tuesday at 10.15. I have no idea what to expect. I have the same motivation as you lithodora, I want my 12 week scan on mid oct. It's my daughters birthday on the 14th of oct & we'll be visiting family. I won't be able to hide my belly as my jeans are already feeling a bit snug now.


----------



## Lithodora

I actually just got a letter for my smear test last week, I'm going to ask the doctor when I go, I think they still do them if it's due quite early on like this, but I could be wrong. I don't really mind, if they can do it it's better to get it done I guess. 

I still have pretty much no symptoms, I equally want to say long may it last and I'd like a little symptom or two :blush: All that's been happening me is that as well as the bouts of cramps each day now when I make any sudden movement that involves my abdomen it's like it's all looser and hurts! If I sneeze, sit up funny, lean sideways, I get these shooty pains heading out from where my uterus is to my hip bones for a second or two. Makes for very entertaining noises out of me :D


----------



## honeybeartee

Lithodora I think that is like growing pains from your uterus. 
Is anybody else starting to show? I had to unzip my jeans while out at the shops today. Luckily I was wearing a long top. Starting to wonder if I have 2 in there again


----------



## SJDsMommy

honeybeartee said:


> Goodluck Sjdsmommy, I hope the appointment goes well for you. Is it standard that they do a smear on pregnant women over there? I don't think that's the norm here but I need to inquire as I am due my smear.
> My appointment is for next Tuesday at 10.15. I have no idea what to expect. I have the same motivation as you lithodora, I want my 12 week scan on mid oct. It's my daughters birthday on the 14th of oct & we'll be visiting family. I won't be able to hide my belly as my jeans are already feeling a bit snug now.


Yes in the US it is standard to have a pap smear early in pregnancy. I thought it was going to be the first appointment but I guess my drs office does it at 8 weeks now (so usually the 2nd appointment). The first one was just a urine sample, pregnancy confirmation and a quick talk with the dr and then blood work of course. I'll be calling tomorrow to get my levels.


My next appointment I will have a pap smear (bleh haha) and an ultrasound to confirm due date :)

We will be announcing pregnancy later that day (the 24th) (probably right as I get home and can upload the pic to the collage I am making) No way would I be able to wait until 12 weeks or later haha. My daughter's birthday is also in October! on the 11th :) She will be 2 this year.


----------

